# Doutzen Kroes - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (11x) Update



## Mandalorianer (13 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13,2013 (7x)*

Auch ein Bademantel kann an einer Frau gut aussehen! :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13,2013 (7x)*

VS's letzte Hoffnung 

:thx:


----------



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2013)

*Update x4*



 

 


 

​
Thx The Elder


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

wunderschön. danke.


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

great pics, thanks


----------

